# filter swapping.



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

so im changing from a canister filter to HOB(aquaclear 30), my question is how long should i run them together before removing the canister filter.

my tank is a lightly stocked 20g, also i used leftover bio media from the canister to fill the top third of the HOB is that ok? 


thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If your tank is lightly stocked and you put media from your canister in the HOB, I would say a week or two at most and you'll be good to go.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

right now im running the existing canister and the new hob with all new media/carbon/sponge all rinsed with tapwater.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you plan to put the canister on another tank after that? If not, swapping is simpler. Otherwise, I'd run them together 3 or 4 weeks if possible.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

no i won't be running the canister on another tank, so i should just take the bio media from the can and put it into the HOB?

so just so to be clear i'm gonna use the old bio, and new carbon and sponge.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, take all bio out of the canister (or as much as will fit in the HOB) and put it in the HOB and take the foam pad out of the canister and squeeze it into the new sponge in the HOB and you're good to go. That's what I would do. Others may do differently, but with light stocking, it should be more than adequate, IMO.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd do exactly as Gary stated. I just did this last week with my small HOB canister to my new eheim and it worked brilliantly.


----------

